# Unfair Executor



## luckylou (6 Dec 2008)

A house and all of the contents were left in a Will (to be devided equally)to a family of 4. One of the exectors  ( 1 of 4 ) cleared the house of all contents without informing the other exector or other people in the Will. 
Can anything be done about this??


----------



## mercman (6 Dec 2008)

I'm no expert on this kind of thing, but it sounds like a case of theft. Between the other three can you make a full list and if you are all in agreement, use a different solicitor to obtain an opinion and decide if you wish to move forward. Very difficult dealing with family.


----------



## Curiously2 (7 Dec 2008)

The executor has right to secure the goods, have they done this or just taken for keeps. Divided equally means sold.

Welcome to the wonderful world of green eyes and greedy people who dont understand or care about a persons last wishes.


----------



## luckylou (7 Dec 2008)

The house is empty, everything was removed ( except for light fittings and carpets) I have since found out a skip was used to remove the contents, very upsetting.


----------



## Complainer (7 Dec 2008)

luckylou said:


> A house and all of the contents were left in a Will (to be devided equally)to a family of 4. One of the exectors  ( 1 of 4 ) cleared the house of all contents without informing the other exector or other people in the Will.


Just to clarify, are the four executors the same as the four beneficiaries?


----------



## luckylou (8 Dec 2008)

Four beneficiries, two are executors!


----------



## mercman (8 Dec 2008)

You mentioned that there is one executor, 4 beneficiaries. Now there are two executors. Which is it ??


----------



## luckylou (8 Dec 2008)

Sorry, two


----------



## Bronte (8 Dec 2008)

luckylou said:


> The house is empty, everything was removed ( except for light fittings and carpets) I have since found out a skip was used to remove the contents, very upsetting.


  Are you saying everything was thrown out (dumped in a skip) or did the executor take the contents.   Were the contents of value?


----------



## sam h (8 Dec 2008)

Thats terrible & I understand how upsetting this is.

The executor should, as a minimum, discussed it with the other executor.  If there was any real value in the contents, they may be liable for this, however, I'm sure it's the items of sentimental value that you are more concerned about.

Best of luck!


----------



## Complainer (9 Dec 2008)

What does the other executor have to say on the matter?


----------



## csirl (9 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> Are you saying everything was thrown out (dumped in a skip) or did the executor take the contents. Were the contents of value?


 

This is an interesting point. While items may have sentimental value, it is the executors job to liquidate all unallocated assets and distribute the funds to the benefactors. It is possible that the executor was advised that the contents have no financial value and, if left in the house as junk, will hinder the sale of the house. Therefore the best financial option was to dispose of them as cheaply as possible i.e. a skip.

If you've ever talked to anyone who has bought or sold a house of a recently deceased person, in most cases contents are a liability that cost money to remove rather than an asset.

On a human level, the executor could have asked all family members if they wanted to take some of the stuff free of charge, but there is no legal requirement to do so.


----------

